# DIY Sight Light....



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Continued......

A few zip ties will keep the light securely mounted to the sight bracket and out of the way. An easy to get to switch turns the light off and on. This makes a clean and functional installation that works great.































On one of my sight brackets, an empty threaded hole gave me the perfect mounting option to use a bolt. This made the install on this one super easy and strong.











The light it provides surpasses the old style I had used for years and I’m sure I can get an entire season of use on just 1 set of batteries. Not a great pic here as the shop lights are bright but you get the idea.










Happy hunting!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

2 thumbs up

Never saw the need for a light myself, but it looks good.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome idea thanks for sharing


----------



## toadbo (Dec 17, 2007)

Very cool idea,, beats paying $16.00 for batteries for light that came with the sight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice retrofit...love it! What type of scope are you using? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome idea!!!


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Brilliant! I wish I had seen this before purchasing a light for my Extreme sight.


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

very cool idea.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Now why did I not think of that!!
I am going to do that this weekend.
Thanks buddy, saves me purchasing a designated light and still having the same end result.


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

That is a great idea, shining the light straight into the fibres instead on all around them is a big plus.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice setup!


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice idea and great write up.. 

If your ever in Lowes, Walmart or Home Depot. They sell little round velcro pads, from sizes of a dime to a coffee mug. You could use that to attach it with out the zipties. Might give you a better option of attachment point on different bows.


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

dandbuck said:


> 2 thumbs up
> 
> Never saw the need for a light myself, but it looks good.


Same here, my Cobra lights up like a Christmas tree and stays that way well past what light I feel comfortable shooting in. But a great setup none the less!


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the project but just an FYI I ordered batteries online they are only $10 for a package of 6 - I think most of the lights use the same batteries


----------



## Fobia (Sep 20, 2011)

I have seen this in his shop. The pics do not do it justice. He is definitely gifted in the arts of DIY!


----------

